# Looking for instructions for Pola 938



## AZ_Ron (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi all! I wound up with some G-scale buildings today, one of which is the Pola/LGB #938 Coaling station.
It's in pretty bad shape, but looks like all the parts are there. I'd really like to give it a shot at getting it 
back in good order, but I don't have the kit instructions. Is there anyone out there who might have them

and be willing to scan them for me, or make a copy and send them to me?
I just can't seem to find many good pics of one online from the angles I need.


Thanks in advance for any help!

Ron


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

I put one of those together for a client last year - 










I don't have the plans anymore but i remember it being pretty straight forward (not like I read them anyway). I might be able to answer any questions you may have. 

-Brian


----------



## AZ_Ron (Dec 27, 2007)

Hi Brian. Nice looking setup. I do have that water tower as well, but it's in great shape. The Coaling Station is just like this one...

http://www.pizzatrains.com/POLA%20PICS/p-6020938!602%5B1%5D.jpg

I've figured out how most of it goes back together, but it would be very nice to be able to get the couple of smaller pieces back
where they go.


Thanks!

Ron


----------

